# Follow Kristina's prep



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Forget a journal on here. You can follow her prep for the bargain price of only £200!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

guarantee some fat lazy white knight pays it though

cba going old school and stalking her properly by following her around, instead stalk her online by paying £200 and get all the stalking work sent direct to you by the woman herself whilst you sit on the pc and wank over it

infact, i think ive just sold it to myself

how do i sign up


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This just makes me dislike her. Surely at this point in her career she would be continuing to build on her reputation not selling out for a couple of £100 that no-one in their right mind would pay anyway. .?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fair play to her , if she can make money doing what she loves to do then why not .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

She fit. She can do what she wants as far I'm concerned.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have to admit i saw this at the weekend and i fail to understand what benefit it would be to anyone for a price? i mean a prep is individual to that one person the diet/training etc is or should be for that one person so i fail to see why following someone prep via social media and emails how it is worth 200 quid?

i might be missing something though i don't know.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i have to admit i saw this at the weekend and i fail to understand what benefit it would be to anyone for a price? i mean a prep is individual to that one person the diet/training etc is or should be for that one person so i fail to see why following someone prep via social media and emails how it is worth 200 quid?
> 
> i might be missing something though i don't know.....


 fat americans wanking over her ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dear oh dear... surely people aren't as easily parted with their hard earned cash as that are they.

Good luck to her I suppose though, got nothing against anyone making money if they can.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Every ware has its purchaser. Yesterday after workout, the gym owner started lamenting how he went to a flea market in Serbia and all the obscure stuff people were selling. From rusty broken made-in-china pliers to pictures from their prom.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Way ahead of you, I already signed up when she posted it on Instagram yesterday. I'm getting an antique dumbbell necklace sent out to me for free because I was one of the first 100 to sign up.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

She is a charlatan


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, this is just fu**ing hilarious. £200!? :lol:

I always say fair play to anybody that's making an honest quid, but this is laughable. I'm sure she'll be sharing all her drug and pep protocols though :whistling: , some might find that insightful...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Oh, this is just fu**ing hilarious. £200!? :lol:
> 
> I always say fair play to anybody that's making an honest quid, but this is laughable.* I'm sure she'll be sharing all her drug and pep protocols though* :whistling: , some might find that insightful...


 I was thinking that. From a moral point of view you'd expect her too. Unlikely though.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

2004mark said:


> I was thinking that. From a moral point of view you'd expect her too. Unlikely though.


 Mate, there's more chance of Jennifer Lawrence texting you and I this afternoon to see if we'd like to go tag team her. Haha.

Morally, very wrong. It's hardly a tiny part of the whole thing after all.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

There are lot of things going on in the background with UKM..This is what she said when appeared last time..lol

Though, good if she can make the money out of doing what she love.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gtfo


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Mate, there's more chance of Jennifer Lawrence texting you and I this afternoon to see if we'd like to go tag team her. Haha.
> 
> Morally, very wrong. It's hardly a tiny part of the whole thing after all.


 Totally agree lol

But then again I suppose you have to consider magazines, supplement companies etc have been doing the same for decades.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i have to admit i saw this at the weekend and i fail to understand what benefit it would be to anyone for a price? i mean a prep is individual to that one person the diet/training etc is or should be for that one person so i fail to see why following someone prep via social media and emails how it is worth 200 quid?
> 
> i might be missing something though i don't know.....


 It's playing on the unknown nature of it I think - there will be a completely different perspective to yours for someone who hasn't ever been to that level.

and no doubt plenty of people who think they'll find some magic 'secret' buried in there too.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@Kristina

Will you be including the hormonizing protocol?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Totally agree lol
> 
> But then again I suppose you have to consider magazines, supplement companies etc have been doing the same for decades.


 Very true. There's always somebody daft enough to pay too.

I'm betting that most of the people who buy it aren't even trainers though, they'll be all the sweaty shites that stalk her online and probably have scrapbooks made up that they keep near the bed.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Forget a journal on here. You can follow her prep for the bargain price of only £200!
> 
> 
> View attachment 125530


 Wonder if one of the 'challenges I face', will be trolls from UKM? If so, I want a mention


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Forget a journal on here. You can follow her prep for the bargain price of only £200!
> 
> 
> View attachment 125530


 That's pretty rich coming from someone who charges for "coaching" and then disappears after payment is made...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> dear oh dear... surely people aren't as easily parted with their hard earned cash as that are they.
> 
> Good luck to her I suppose though, got nothing against anyone making money if they can.


 Oh s**t up...it's a joke!!! As a mod I say do it on here for free like the others do.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> That's pretty rich coming from someone who charges for "coaching" and then disappears after payment is made...


 Oooosh that's gonna sting if it's true....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> That's pretty rich coming from someone who charges for "coaching" and then disappears after payment is made...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Would need more to persuade me, how about some unwashed socks/leggings/panties or something, how many ukm would sign up then?

:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> That's pretty rich coming from someone who charges for "coaching" and then disappears after payment is made...


 Lol, I you paid me for one months coaching & I coached you for one month.

Yes I did 'disappear' after as you never paid for a 2nd month


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Good evening madam can I has your hormonizing details please


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Will people really pay £200 for something you can get for free?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Varg said:


> Will people really pay £200 for something you can get for free?


 Prostitutes?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Damn and here's me logging my contest prep for free missed a trick here and I include my drug use what morals lol


 I'll give you 50 quid to tell it to me personally


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Lol, I you paid me for one months coaching & I coached you for one month.
> 
> Yes I did 'disappear' after as you never paid for a 2nd month


 Eh no, you disappeared after the 2nd months payment cleared. Then made a bunch of excuses about how your phone was lost, but still managed to ignore emails, PMs, text messages..


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> Prostitutes?


 Hmm possibly. Although personally I'm not paying if it's free


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Unless she's taking nude progress pics weekly what a load of bs

I'll save you some money

womean takes drugs to preserve muscle

Woman lifts weights

woman cuts calories and keeps protein high

Woman lies about being natty


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i have to admit i saw this at the weekend and i fail to understand what benefit it would be to anyone for a price? i mean a prep is individual to that one person the diet/training etc is or should be for that one person so i fail to see why following someone prep via social media and emails how it is worth 200 quid?
> 
> i might be missing something though i don't know.....


 It is what Dana Linn Bailey did, however Kristina doesn't carry that weight though. Sorry Kristina.

Dana only charged $29

http://danalinnbailey.com/products/dlb-arnold-2015-prep-journal


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Eh no, you disappeared after the 2nd months payment cleared. Then made a bunch of excuses about how your phone was lost, but still managed to ignore emails, PMs, text messages..





solidcecil said:


> Lol, I you paid me for one months coaching & I coached you for one month.
> 
> Yes I did 'disappear' after as you never paid for a 2nd month


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> It is what Dana Linn Bailey did, however Kristina doesn't carry that weight though. Sorry Kristina.
> 
> Dana only charged $29
> 
> http://danalinnbailey.com/products/dlb-arnold-2015-prep-journal


 That's 1/10 of the price. Hell of a difference.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> This just makes me dislike her. Surely at this point in her career she would be continuing to build on her reputation not selling out for a couple of £100 that no-one in their right mind would pay anyway. .?


 She got in bed with that ****wit Piano, what do you expect?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> That's 1/10 of the price. Hell of a difference.


 But did she include her hormonizing?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> But did she include her hormonizing?


 Do they ever!?

I'm sure there's an abundance of times that the supps for sale on her site get a mention though.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 I can post bank statements later when I get home..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> I can post bank statements later when I get home..


 Think this one requires a DNA test just to be sure :lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Eh no, you disappeared after the 2nd months payment cleared. Then made a bunch of excuses about how your phone was lost, but still managed to ignore emails, PMs, text messages..


 Did it get resolved in the end?,

Is this the full story?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd rather put £200 on burnley e/w to win the 2016/17 Premier League!


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Eh no, you disappeared after the 2nd months payment cleared. Then made a bunch of excuses about how your phone was lost, but still managed to ignore emails, PMs, text messages..


 More fool you for paying someone on here to help you out.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I heard you get soiled underwear for your 200

I have signed up twice


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Heavyassweights said:


> I heard you get soiled underwear for your 200
> 
> I have signed up twice


 You can have my badboys for £15 a pair. I'll even email you a colour chart so you can choose your preferred skid level.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@vegmusclez

Your new coach :thumb


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol, how comical.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Colin said:


> Did it get resolved in the end?,
> 
> Is this the full story?


 I thought so, he obviously thinks different.

He brought this up again last year sometime and I told him the same as I told him now and he didn't say anything else. I've been on here for over 4 years. If I was a scammer would I really continue to come on here and still coach people from here?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I thought so, he obviously thinks different.
> 
> He brought this up again last year sometime and I told him the same as I told him now and he didn't say anything else. I've been on here years. If I was a scammer would I really continue to come on here and still coach people from here?


 i know your 100% legit .


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

this is exactly what happens when people start bodybuilding and get to a certain point and they have read so many self help and stupid books like "the Secret".

They start believing they are on some kind of journey to the far side of the sun and that weight training is some form of spiritual self enlightenment.

She will soon realise its just lifting weights taking drugs and eating chicken.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> I thought so, he obviously thinks different.
> 
> He brought this up again last year sometime and I told him the same as I told him now and he didn't say anything else. I've been on here for over 4 years. If I was a scammer would I really continue to come on here and still coach people from here?


 I coach anyone for free.

You dont get yourself in trouble if you do that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lets face it people are not paying for @kristinas prep they could care less about what she eats or how she trains - theres muscle worshippers that pay lots of money to see pics/vids of trained bodies , all kris is doing is making easy money while she gets to spend the day doing whatever she wants instead of being stuck in a job earning someone else money - who`s the fool ..


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> I thought so, he obviously thinks different.
> 
> He brought this up again last year sometime and I told him the same as I told him now and he didn't say anything else. I've been on here for over 4 years. If I was a scammer would I really continue to come on here and still coach people from here?


 You did no such thing. I received no communication from you whatsoever, other than 1 post saying your phone was lost.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> lets face it people are not paying for @kristinas prep they could care less about what she eats or how she trains - theres muscle worshippers that pay lots of money to see pics/vids of trained bodies , all kris is doing is making easy money while she gets to spend the day doing whatever she wants instead of being stuck in a job earning someone else money - who`s the fool ..


 next stop porn, then a rocky road to mental health problems in later life.

shes no fool.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> l- who`s the fool ..


 Think it's been said multiple times - only fools would pay for this.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

banzi said:


> next stop porn, then a rocky road to mental health problems in later life.


 Is this you plugging your autobiography!? 

I totally agree though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Varg said:


> Think it's been said multiple times - only fools would pay for this.


 the world is full of them and kristina will no doubt benefit greatly from them .


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Tbh, its a greedy move and its not going to help her in anyway to do something that she could do for free on social media such as instagram youtube or whatever... She just shot her foot... Its highly unlikely she will get Many people buying this crap, and it will build her a bad rep.

If you want to show you prep do it for free as its individual and it will not help anyone... This is BASICLY asking kindly to people to get raped.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> i know your 100% legit .


 Unlike your spelling..


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> She got in bed with that ****wit Piano, what do you expect?


 How, in Gods hairy ****in beard would you know that Bambi?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> I heard you get soiled underwear for your 200
> 
> I have signed up twice


 By all accounts the knickers are more expensive if used on leg day. Supposed to be quite a reasonable price if worn during arms and calves


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> She got in bed with that ****wit Piano, what do you expect?


 Who did?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> It is what Dana Linn Bailey did, however Kristina doesn't carry that weight though. Sorry Kristina.
> 
> Dana only charged $29
> 
> http://danalinnbailey.com/products/dlb-arnold-2015-prep-journal


 you see i sort of see the benefit to DLB like you say she has the weight and has achieved something and for what 20quid.....i fail to see the value of what this will give though? as anyone who knows anything about the sport there is no "Secret" to anything be that building muscle or getting ripped male or female it is all about hard work and dedication.......


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Who did?


 in bed as in works with

I'd still watch her get smashed by piano though


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> I coach anyone for free.
> 
> You dont get yourself in trouble if you do that.


 do you want to coach me


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Step 1. Workout

Step 2. Create and instagram account, post pictures of you working out, eat food and taking supplements

Step 3, Start pretending you are a guru and ask for money from people who don't have google.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> as anyone who knows anything about the sport


 This is targeted at people who don't know anything about the sport I'm guessing.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i suppose it can be looked at as a matter of percentage for profit , do you want 10 suckers at £20 a pop or 1 to make the same money.

at the end of the day you cant blame her from trying to cash in and make a living from it if she is able (and we dont know how many have/will sign up )


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Step 1. Workout
> 
> Step 2. Create and instagram account, post pictures of you working out, eat food and taking supplements
> 
> Step 3, Start pretending you are a guru and ask for money from people who don't have google.


 It's a tad harder than this else we would all be doing it fella. But I see what you're saying.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> It's a tad harder than this else we would all be doing it fella. But I see what you're saying.


 He forgot the main step to quick success

Be a good looking girl and upload as many glute training vids as you can


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> He forgot the main step to quick success
> 
> Be a good looking girl and upload as many glute training vids as you can


 Anacheri and LaciKay Somers style.

I don't think Kristina is in their league personally.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

aqualung said:


> i suppose it can be looked at as a matter of percentage for profit , do you want 10 suckers at £20 a pop or 1 to make the same money.
> 
> at the end of the day you cant blame her from trying to cash in and make a living from it if she is able (and we dont know how many have/will sign up )


 Even still it feels a bit like cashing out and not giving any thought to longevity.

She will lose more credibility than she will gain with this kind of stunt


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> I'd rather put £200 on burnley e/w to win the 2016/17 Premier League!


 But that'd cost you £400?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

sen said:


> But that'd cost you £400?


 You're right, I should've gone to micro level detail and said £100 to win, £100 E/w.

Are you banzi in disguise?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DLTBB said:


> This is targeted at people who don't know anything about the sport I'm guessing.


 well no not really it was just a general comment........my point being she advertisers it as some sort of secret, when i first read this on FB i thought she was going to prep someone for that money which is a bargain to be fair as she certainly knows what she is doing but to just follow her progress using methods that work for her i see no value....


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> well no not really it was just a general comment........my point being she advertisers it as some sort of secret, when i first read this on FB i thought she was going to prep someone for that money which is a bargain to be fair as she certainly knows what she is doing but to just follow her progress using methods that work for her i see no value....


 You're not missing anything mate, there is no value whatsoever. But that won't stop some idiots from handing over £200 for it.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> You're right, I should've gone to micro level detail and said £100 to win, £100 E/w.
> 
> Are you banzi in disguise?


 No. I just like facts.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> I 'coach' anyone for free.
> 
> I do it in the car park behind tescos on a wednesday and thursday night
> 
> I dont get myself in trouble if there's witnesses.


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

See if you think this sounds familiar!!!

" It's a work in progress ...give another 6-8 weeks and you will all be eating my s**t" lolz

cause we will spend £200 and get fully hormonized!!!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Rhino613 said:


> See if you think this sounds familiar!!!
> 
> " It's a work in progress ...give another 6-8 weeks and you will all be eating my s**t" lolz
> 
> cause we will spend £200 and get fully hormonized!!!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Tomahawk said:


> Eh no, you disappeared after the 2nd months payment cleared. Then made a bunch of excuses about how your phone was lost, but still managed to ignore emails, PMs, text messages..


 Did the same to my mate, he wanted someone to train him, he paid up front and never recieved any plans.

Never had a refund despite numerous requests.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@solidcecil


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Eh no, you disappeared after the 2nd months payment cleared. Then made a bunch of excuses about how your phone was lost, but still managed to ignore emails, PMs, text messages..


 Make a thread with evidence supplied bro. If he's shady people need to know.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Rhino613 said:


> See if you think this sounds familiar!!!
> 
> " It's a work in progress ...give another 6-8 weeks and you will all be eating my s**t" lolz
> 
> cause we will spend £200 and get fully hormonized!!!!


 We don't know how luck we are, if big freaky ste charged 200 quid I think I would have to dish out, I'm too curious about this specimen



DLTBB said:


>


 Out of likes!!!

where the hell are you finding these?!  if your Mrs checks your browser history she'll be like "why are u googling hench clowns"


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

What is the "harmonizing" stuff guys?


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

TITO said:


> We don't know how luck we are, if big freaky ste charged 200 quid I think I would have to dish out, I'm too curious about this specimen
> 
> Out of likes!!!
> 
> where the hell are you finding these?!  if your Mrs checks your browser history she'll be like "why are u googling hench clowns"


 Oh Tito I'm sure you know where these pics are coming from don't you recognise big ste 8 weeks on .... Are you ready to eat his shite now lmao...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Kristina

What are your thoughts on all of this?


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Not interested


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Rhino613 said:


> Oh Tito I'm sure you know where these pics are coming from don't you recognise big ste 8 weeks on .... Are you ready to eat his shite now lmao...


 Ah of course!!!

I have my spoon at the ready!!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

aqualung said:


> i suppose it can be looked at as a matter of percentage for profit , do you want 10 suckers at £20 a pop or 1 to make the same money.
> 
> *at the end of the day you cant blame her from trying to cash in *and make a living from it if she is able (and we dont know how many have/will sign up )


 of course you fu**ing can, f**k me, get a fu**ing proper job and keep your self respect FFS.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Did the same to my mate, he wanted someone to train him, he paid up front and never recieved any plans.
> 
> Never had a refund despite numerous requests.


 Me?

What was his name?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

People will buy it. The girl will be making money of it, my props to her.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> of course you fu**ing can, f**k me, get a fu**ing proper job and keep your self respect FFS.


 i guess its up to her whatever way she wants to try and make money , whether me you or anyone else agrees with it is a moot point.

personally im more worried that the people that are willing pay it are running around loose in the world


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Me?
> 
> What was his name?


 the evidence mounts.....

thread


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Forget it, I'll get my wank material for free on PorhHub, thanks...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cardio log is worth 200 notes on its own.....


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> this is exactly what happens when people start bodybuilding and get to a certain point and they have read so many self help and stupid books like "the Secret".
> 
> They start believing they are on some kind of journey to the far side of the sun and that weight training is some form of spiritual self enlightenment.
> 
> She will soon realise its just lifting weights taking drugs and eating chicken.


 Truth be told I was happier before I started, but I'd be the most miserable I've ever been if I lost it all now that I know the difference. Advice for anyone looking to take up lifting - don't :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> People will buy it. The girl will be making money of it, my props to her.


 f**k it, Im in


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I see she doesn't post on here anymore. If she did would she charge u to read her comments?

If she's still a Mod on here would she charge more for u to read them?

Just a thought.

(200 quid though. That's taking the piss).


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Who would be interested in this 200 pound prep deal? Maybe a very tiny minority of bbing women, and only those willing to pay 200 which is a lot for what you get. Or.....men who want to see photos of her as close to nude as possible, maybe videos of her working out.

My verdict: Fit women are 10 a penny out there, no need to spend 200 pound to see one working out. Pffff fvck that.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

this is a rip off

u can get a blowie for £20 down my way

i can only imagine what i can get for £200


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Forget it, I'll get my wank material for free on PorhHub, thanks...


 No, you'll stare at women at the bus stop through binoculars like the rest of us, smart ar$e.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mergal said:


> this is a rip off
> 
> u can get a blowie for £20 down my way
> 
> i can only imagine what i can get for £200


 Photos of a female bber to [email protected] over for 16 weeks.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Photos of a female bber to [email protected] over for 16 weeks.


 haha true

subscription to porn hub is alot less than £200 tho and i can get videos and pics


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

bought it for my gf, see what it's all about. whats a couple of hundred anyway


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mergal said:


> this is a rip off
> 
> u can get a blowie for £20 down my way
> 
> i can only imagine what i can get for £200


 you available Friday?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> bought it for my gf, see what it's all about. whats a couple of hundred anyway


 a picture of some chicken and rice and a few suggestive shots of her doing single arm rows pouting at the camera.

Next instalment an additional £200 (stiff leg deadlift shots included)

by the way, buying it makes you a fu**ing schmo.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

done some bad sh*t in my life what kristina is doing is fck all i cannot cast the first fckin stone lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

She's selling framed and autographed prints of herself for £32.99 on her website. Lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> She's selling framed and autographed prints of herself for £32.99 on her website. Lol.


 f**k me shes only won one show and prepped once.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Lol, I you paid me for one months coaching & I coached you for one month.
> 
> Yes I did 'disappear' after as you never paid for a 2nd month


 Complete and utter bullshit. It's one thing to rip someone off, but to come back later and spread lies about it is just fu**ing low.

Here is my online banking showing 2 payments:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> f**k me shes only won one show and prepped once.


 She has 24 subscribers to her youtube channel, I think she might be over-estimating her popularity a little.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> I thought so, he obviously thinks different.
> 
> He brought this up again last year sometime and I told him the same as I told him now and he didn't say anything else. I've been on here for over 4 years. If I was a scammer would I really continue to come on here and still coach people from here?


 Again, more fabricated bullshit.

I brought it up in this post in this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/255836-can-anyone-recommend-a-good-coach/?do=findComment&comment=5037067

My post read:

"Sorry to bump an old thread, just thought I'd drop a quick warning in case anyone else finds this thread: I wouldn't recommend solidcecil. He put me on a program, made a bunch of promises like "I'll get you in the best shape of your life", etc. I followed it and got no results, and when I told him it wasn't working he started acting funny, taking several days to reply, and eventually he just disappeared. I sent him several messages asking him what's going on, I texted him, I emailed him, and I sent him PMs on here -- he ignored all of them. I haven't heard from him in over a month.

In summary he just took the money and disappeared. I thought maybe he's travelling or sick or something, but no, he's still on here posting every day. So for anyone reading this, I would advise not to contact solidcecil.

As for myself, I'm off the idea of paying people for advice.. I'll just do my own research."

People asked @solidcecil to comment, but he was silent. So I don't know where this nonsense about us having "discussed" it came from. I literally never heard a word back from him after October.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Tomahawk said:


> Complete and utter bullshit. It's one thing to rip someone off, but to come back later and spread lies about it is just fu**ing low.
> 
> Here is my online banking showing 2 payments:
> 
> View attachment 125562


 60 quid a month for online coaching? Why didn't you just P.M banzi?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Make a thread with evidence supplied bro. If he's shady people need to know.


 Well I posted the evidence in here.. if you like I can make a separate thread.

TBH I didn't really care about it that much, it was only 60 quid and he'd just gotten married, and around the same time he posted a thread about how he's depressed and been dealing with some serious mental health issues, so I just said f**k it, maybe the he's got bigger issues going on in his life than £60.. But today I thought there was something off about him complaining about someone else ripping people off when he's done it himself.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> 60 quid a month for online coaching? Why didn't you just P.M banzi?


 he did, and it was free.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> 60 quid a month for online coaching? Why didn't you just P.M banzi?


 Well, yeah you're right, it was stupid, but that's a different topic. Like I said, I'm off the idea of coaching.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> he did, and it was free.


 O.K, my point was he should've done that before paying someone else, but fair play banzi, all joking,banter and trolling aside there must be a decent person somewhere behind your online persona for you to help people out for free.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Well, yeah you're right, it was stupid, but that's a different topic. Like I said, I'm off the idea of coaching.


 I await his response, a lack of one wont do his online business any good at all.

maybe a UK "Order 66" is required unless refunds are forthcoming.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> O.K, my point was he should've done that before paying someone else, but fair play banzi, all joking,banter and trolling aside there must be a decent person somewhere behind your online persona for you to help people out for free.


 my online persona is simply that mate, if I met you we would shake hands and laugh about stuff on here.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> my online persona is simply that mate, if I met you we would hold hands and laugh about stuff on here.


 You old romantic you.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Sounds like a steal if you ask me...

Seriously though really?????


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You old romantic you.


 same goes for you gorgeous.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> same goes for you gorgeous.


 Promises, promises.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

33 notes for a framed picture. This epitomises the fitness industry these days.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> my online persona is simply that mate, if I met you we would shake hands and laugh about stuff on here.


 That'd spoil everything, I'd much rather think of you as the annoying troll on UKM, that's probably why I haven't P.M'd you myself


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

banzi said:


> f**k it, Im in
> 
> View attachment 125556


 You've lost years mate!

Sell it as an anti aging, specially formulated organic diet & then add a 0 to the price, sorted.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> She has 24 subscribers to her youtube channel, I think she might be over-estimating her popularity a little.


 thats me 24 times


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> 10 blowies ?


 ill pm you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> my online persona is simply that mate, if I met you we would shake hands and laugh about stuff on here.


 Shake hands ...arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Shake hands ...arghhhhhhhhhh


 how much for info on your prep?

@Bignath4607 asked me to ask you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> how much for info on your prep?
> 
> @Bignath4607 asked me to ask you


 It won't work for u fatty

and bignath can ask himself


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It won't work for u fatty
> 
> and bignath can ask himself


 fatty? fcukin racist


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> fatty? fcukin racist


 Yeh...orange fake fatty


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yeh...orange fake fatty


 orange?

fake?

fatty?

not very nice skye


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

I like kristina but why do this.. all people get from paying that money is seeing what she does, her prep is tailored to her and some idiots will probably think wow if she can do it by eating this, training like this then I can, bullshit. DLB for example, she did blogs on her Olympia prep, showed everyone updates on her weight, her diet, training etc all for free and I absolutely loved it!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> Well I posted the evidence in here.. if you like I can make a separate thread.
> 
> TBH I didn't really care about it that much, it was only 60 quid and he'd just gotten married, and around the same time he posted a thread about how he's depressed and been dealing with some serious mental health issues, so I just said f**k it, maybe the he's got bigger issues going on in his life than £60.. But today I thought there was something off about him complaining about someone else ripping people off when he's done it himself.


 I've just sent you a PM


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The gal is just trying to make a few quid. If people want to buy then let them. As long as she delivers what she is advertising then what,s the prob.

Haters gunna hate...

Followers want to emulate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> I've just sent you a PM


 Ahh keep it out in the open...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Indeed I'm big enough and ugly enough to ask my own questions :whistling:


 Iv seen ur pic ur not that ugly...compared to some on here


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ahh keep it out in the open...


 Doubtful, Thieves rarely do their business where people can see


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ahh keep it out in the open...


 I concur! brb getting some popcorn


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

MissMartinez said:


> He's not at all. He needs a good wank to snap him out of those thoughts though!


 Fixed


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> He's not at all. He needs a good shake to snap him out of those thoughts though!


 miss martinez is back on the hunt


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ahh keep it out in the open...


 Fine, doesn't bother me.

I just don't like people accusing me of being a con man and trying to dampen my rep.

I I just asked him what he wants from me?..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Fine, doesn't bother me.
> 
> I just don't like people accusing me of being a con man and trying to dampen my rep.
> 
> I I just asked him what he wants from me?..


 Without getting my crystal ball out I'd say 60 quid lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> She don't need to hunt she could have her pick on here


 ha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> I like kristina but why do this.. all people get from paying that money is seeing what she does, her prep is tailored to her and some idiots will probably think wow if she can do it by eating this, training like this then I can, bullshit. *DLB for example, she did blogs on her Olympia prep, showed everyone updates on her weight, her diet, training etc all for free and I absolutely loved it!*


 while all the while selling the lie that you could do it all natural.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Fine, doesn't bother me.
> 
> I just don't like people accusing me of being a con man and trying to dampen my rep.
> 
> I I just asked him what he wants from me?..


 you are not doing yourself any favours TBH mate.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Fine, doesn't bother me.
> 
> I just don't like people accusing me of being a con man* and trying to dampen my rep.*
> 
> I I just asked him what he wants from me?..


 in 7 years on here i have had 2 people that have really laid into me just take it to pm mate and deal with it their


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

vetran said:


> in 7 years on here i have had 2 people that have really laid into me just take it to pm mate and deal with it their


 To be honest mate, I think I've been a good member on here for long enough that people know that's not who I am.

I don't really come on here anymore as its a lot less about bodybuilding like it used to be.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, haven't been on here for ages, she used to be happy to give advice, sometimes lectures tbf, for nothing, if someone is happy to pay it then more fool them, can't see what the point would be as we are all different, and I can't see her openly putting her peds usage up so if some poor sod expects the same result even if they are genetically identical then they will be dissapointed

After her Mr synthol sponsorship I could tell it would go this way, every post was an advert, her twitter feed is basically a spam site, shame really but I'm sure she's happy and couldn't give a feck what my opinion is haha


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

MissMartinez said:


> Stupid gif won't work!


 Left click on gif

Copy image address

Click Insert other media on post and paste link


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> No, you'll stare at women at the bus stop through binoculars like the rest of us, smart ar$e.


 Not round my neck of the woods, mate. They're all skanky underage mums and OAPs. Can't be wanking to OAPs... not with the underage mums in my eyeline.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> To be honest mate, I think I've been a good member on here for long enough that people know that's not who I am.
> 
> I don't really come on here anymore as its a lot less about bodybuilding like it used to be.


 Same reason I'm not on here much these days, the banter is good and that but I've got mates for that.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> this is exactly what happens when people start bodybuilding and get to a certain point and they have read so many self help and stupid books like "the Secret".
> 
> They start believing they are on some kind of journey to the far side of the sun and that weight training is some form of spiritual self enlightenment.
> 
> *She will soon realise its just lifting weights taking drugs and eating chicken.*


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Carefully chosen words lol not that ugly ... Say compared to Peter Beardsley


 I'm only kidding beauty and ugliness is in the eye of the beholder anyway so it matters not.....peter whoooooo?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> ? What's amusing about that


 sometimes even a white knight need lay down his sword.

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> @Heavyassweights might I know you from another forum by any chance?


 not on any others but interested to know why you think that


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

vetran said:


> in 7 years on here i have had 2 people that have really laid into me just take it to pm mate and deal with it their


 Disagree, my friend like tomahawk tried to resolve their issues with email, whatsapp, text....

seems both both got ignored and the money kept

only since it has been out in the open he is now willing to address the issues.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Maybe not now but say maybe 2 yrs ago?
> 
> You just have a persona like someone else that was on forums


 last time I was active online was AOL when the internet was invented.

has this person you speak off seen you naked?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i have to admit i saw this at the weekend and i fail to understand what benefit it would be to anyone for a price? i mean a prep is individual to that one person the diet/training etc is or should be for that one person so i fail to see why following someone prep via social media and emails how it is worth 200 quid?
> 
> i might be missing something though i don't know.....


 I agree with you on many levels but to put it simply; I get asked a lot... but recently also realised I actually find a lot of benefit looking into what a few other coaches' protocols are (talking in-depth); there's a lot you can learn regardless of whether it's someone elses prep etc. I know it's not for everyone and respect opinions either way. Those that find it of interest have their reasons I guess!

Also another thing is that... I tend to write freakin essays when I write up my records and takes hours... sometimes I wish I bothered to write a book. If I spend so much time and effort into it, I thought why not.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> LMAO no!


 might start a log and be normal


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Madoxx said:


> *Disagree, my friend* like tomahawk tried to resolve their issues with email, whatsapp, text....
> 
> seems both both got ignored and the money kept
> 
> only since it has been out in the open he is now willing to address the issues.


 ah well i dont give a fck anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Ahhhh don't do that, we need a variety of characters in here and @Skye666 would really miss your bantz :lol:


 No I wouldn't he's a douche


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Skye666 said:
> 
> 
> > No I wouldn't he's a douche
> ...


 douche lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Ahhhh don't do that, we need a variety of characters in here and @Skye666 would really miss your bantz :lol:


 I'm one of the normal people in here having a laugh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kristina said:


> I agree with you on many levels but to put it simply; I get asked a lot... but recently also realised I actually find a lot of benefit looking into what a few other coaches' protocols are (talking in-depth); there's a lot you can learn regardless of whether it's someone elses prep etc. I know it's not for everyone and respect opinions either way. Those that find it of interest have their reasons I guess!
> 
> Also another thing is that... I tend to write freakin essays when I write up my records and takes hours... sometimes I wish I bothered to write a book. If I spend so much time and effort into it, I thought why not.


 That's all cool but like I said I see no value in it for others certainly not the value you are placing on it but that is your choice and is cool


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I could choose between working shifts in a factory like I do now or getting money for something I'm gonna be doing anyway ie prep, I know which I'd choose!

Its no extra effort. Just extra cash.

Plenty people make money in worse ways. Least she's not mugging my fu**ing nana.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not into bashing people for no reason, so if she can get fools to part with £200 for freely available information then that's her prerogative.

But, did anyone ever win that dumbbell necklace she was touting?! :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> I'm not into bashing people for no reason, so if she can get fools to part with £200 for freely available information then that's her prerogative.
> 
> But, did anyone ever win that dumbbell necklace she was touting?! :lol:


 Yeah don't mind people selling ultra 4K TV's to the blind either, just good business


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> I'm one of the normal people in here having a laugh.


 I don't mind u really.....but ur not normal


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I agree with you on many levels but to put it simply; I get asked a lot... but recently also realised I actually find a lot of benefit looking into what a few other coaches' protocols are (talking in-depth); there's a lot you can learn regardless of whether it's someone elses prep etc. I know it's not for everyone and respect opinions either way. Those that find it of interest have their reasons I guess!
> 
> Also another thing is that... I tend to write freakin essays when I write up my records and takes hours... *sometimes I wish I bothered to write a book*. If I spend so much time and effort into it, I thought why not.


 Cher ching.......................

On all good coffee tables priced £300


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> a picture of some chicken and rice and a few suggestive shots of her doing single arm rows pouting at the camera.
> 
> Next instalment an additional £200 (stiff leg deadlift shots included)
> 
> by the way, buying it makes you a fu**ing schmo.


 she's a top female bb'er Banzi with nearly 50k instagram followers. Where else can you get access to such an athlete


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> she's a top female bb'er Banzi with nearly 50k instagram followers. Where else can you get access to such an athlete


 stop trolling, its weak at best......


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> stop trolling, its weak at best......


 had you with the first one tbf


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> @Skye666 this handsome devil is Peter whooo lol
> 
> View attachment 125578


 Lol...oh...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> had you with the first one tbf


 Lol, people spending money on @Kristina blog are not looking for diet and training advice, how many do you think would spend £200 if she looked like Gail Platt from the neck up regardless of the body?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> Lol, people spending money on @Kristina blog are not looking for diet and training advice, how many do you think would spend £200 if she looked like Gail Platt from the neck up regardless of the body?


 not many Banzi


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

banzi said:


> Lol, people spending money on @Kristina blog are not looking for diet and training advice, how many do you think would spend £200 if she looked like Gail Platt from the neck up regardless of the body?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

So how come this situation where two people are saying somebody one guy them for coaching over the forum never get resolved?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> So how come this situation where two people are saying somebody one guy them for coaching over the forum never get resolved?


 give yourself time to wake up before posting mate lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> give yourself time to wake up before posting mate lol


 Wow what the f**k, I typed that on my phone.

What I meant to say is how come the situation where two guys are saying the OP of this thread scammed them for online coaching was never resolved?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Wow what the f**k, I typed that on my phone.
> 
> What I meant to say is how come the situation where two guys are saying the OP of this thread scammed them for online coaching was never resolved?


 @solidcecil


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The gal is just trying to make a few quid. If people want to buy then let them. As long as she delivers what she is advertising then what,s the prob.
> 
> Haters gunna hate...
> 
> Followers want to emulate


 This. Let the girl do what she wants - She has a big backing on IG. I'm sure someone would pay for that service from her.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I find myself wanting to believe @solidcecil is innocent in all this but I'm swaying on the side of @Tomahawk with the evidence provided.

And I'm fairly confident I speak for the majority...

Any retort Cecil?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

so after reading this thread ive come to the conclusions below:

take money from people, feed them any information regardless of its useful = okay

take money from people, give them no information = bad

i might start a business where i say, "i have the secret to big muscles, Give me £1000" and then send you a letter telling you to eat more protein


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> I find myself wanting to believe @solidcecil is innocent in all this but I'm swaying on the side of @Tomahawk with the evidence provided.
> 
> And I'm fairly confident I speak for the majority...
> 
> Any retort Cecil?


 Agreed this seems to be the pressing issue here, we all need answers for clarity.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Colin said:


> Agreed this seems to be the pressing issue here, we all need answers for clarity.


 And whether he thinks it's important or not, solidcecil's reputation is dwindling with every hour that goes by without a response....

Not bashing you unduly @solidcecil but it's not looking good so far mate..

And in case you question my interest it's because I considered approaching you for advice a while back. As it stands I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> And whether he thinks it's important or not, solidcecil's reputation is dwindling with every hour that goes by without a response....
> 
> Not bashing you unduly @solidcecil but it's not looking good so far mate..
> 
> And in case you question my interest it's because I considered approaching you for advice a while back. As it stands I'm glad I didn't.


 Yes just good for clarity.

If everything checks out which is on here hopefully @Tomahawk can get his £60.00 back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Colin said:


> Yes just good for clarity.
> 
> If everything checks out which is on here hopefully @Tomahawk can get his £60.00 back.


 He can send it to me for my ' How I Prep My Shake' series. Episode One is 'How To Hold Your Shaker'.......in my pants


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry for late reply to this, I don't come on here much anymore.

Im currently sorting this out over PM,


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

0161M said:


> guarantee some fat lazy white knight pays it though
> 
> cba going old school and stalking her properly by following her around, instead stalk her online by paying £200 and get all the stalking work sent direct to you by the woman herself whilst you sit on the pc and wank over it
> 
> ...


 Yeah nobodies willing to put the groundwork in these days!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> He can send it to me for my ' How I Prep My Shake' series. Episode One is 'How To Hold Your Shaker'.......in my pants


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

At the end of the day @Kristina makes a living from training, coaching, competing etc and can't be faulted for trying to find a new avenue to increase her revenue - a bit of entrepreneurial spirit is a good thing IMO.

That said, personally I do think the pricing is too high and that the actual product offered has a pretty limited appeal as, after all, any individuals process of contest prep is going to be different to that of any other's prep, so the interest would lie only with hardcore fans and real 'prep nerds' with a lot of spare cash to throw around - and to the fitness babe online stalkers of course. UKM has seen a bunch of them over the years, and facebook is loaded with them!

I don't see any issue with Kristina testing the water with an idea like this, and I don't doubt she'd put in a good bit of work to try and make it worth reading/following, but at the same time at the price and for what it is, in all honesty I don't think this is something most people would benefit from.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> I like kristina but why do this.. all people get from paying that money is seeing what she does, her prep is tailored to her and some idiots will probably think wow if she can do it by eating this, training like this then I can, bullshit. DLB for example, she did blogs on her Olympia prep, showed everyone updates on her weight, her diet, training etc all for free and I absolutely loved it!


 Yeah but she doesn't mention her drug intake to get there either


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Yeah but she doesn't mention her drug intake to get there either


 does she take AAS/Peds?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

herc said:


> does she take AAS/Peds?


 lol is that a serious question?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

TIDALWAVE said:


> lol is that a serious question?


 Yes it is - I am asking you do you personally know she uses AAS. or are you assuming she does?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

herc said:


> Yes it is - I am asking you do you personally know she uses AAS. or are you assuming she does?


 Not sure if she admits it but it's clear from her physique that she does plus she was giving advice on the best labs for Anavar for females in a thread earlier today.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

9 pages of free advertising

any attention is good

Best S


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is the issue I have, if people where open about everything involving there fitness regime then more respect to them, likes of @tinytom and @pscarb in the prep series they done, I was happy to pay that, personally I think it's wrong when people hide their drug use and sell what is essentially a fake product when using their results as proof of how great it works, fitness shows, videos, tshirts, books etc


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Not sure if she admits it but it's clear from her physique that she does plus she was giving advice on the best labs for Anavar for females in a thread earlier today.


 Thats grand but without actual evidence on her background tidalwave cant state that she skipped that part out. IF there is no actual evidence to state she uses.. I am sure with her being in the fitness industry she has studied all avenues on how to achieve the best from her physique. I read up on AAS for about 5years before I bit the bullet and started.

knowledge is power in her lifestyle choice - If she has a client that openly uses or wants to try at least she can give advise - This doesnt mean she uses AAS herself.

Just my opinion...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Thats grand but without actual evidence on her background tidalwave cant state that she skipped that part out. IF there is no actual evidence to state she uses.. I am sure with her being in the fitness industry she has studied all avenues on how to achieve the best from her physique. I read up on AAS for about 5years before I bit the bullet and started.
> 
> knowledge is power in her lifestyle choice - If she has a client that openly uses or wants to try at least she can give advise - This doesnt mean she uses AAS herself.
> 
> Just my opinion...


 You're letting yourself down here mate lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

It was inevitable lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

2004mark said:


> You're letting yourself down here mate lol


 Lol I'm just stating the obvious buddy. Hats off to the ones that do openly admit to their useage. Consider other peoples personal reason as to why they cant

@DLTBB you should know as your are well known and have a sponsorships. I'm sure there are times where you had to sugar coat the truth.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

herc said:


> does she take AAS/Peds?


 Of course she does..........


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

herc said:


> Lol I'm just stating the obvious buddy. Hats off to the ones that do openly admit to their useage. Consider other peoples personal reason as to why they cant
> 
> @DLTBB you should know as your are well known and have a sponsorships. I'm sure there are times where you had to sugar coat the truth.


 I'm a small fry compared to her, I've only worked with smaller companies so it's never been an issue for me, haven't had to pretend to be natural or anything.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

at one point, when she was more of an active poster on this, I did, actually think she was natty! but, any female as strong as her, carrying muscle mass like her, only points towards exogenous hormone use, you'd be very naïve to think otherwise.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> Thats grand but without actual evidence on her background tidalwave cant state that she skipped that part out. IF there is no actual evidence to state she uses.. I am sure with her being in the fitness industry she has studied all avenues on how to achieve the best from her physique.* I read up on AAS for about 5years before I bit the bullet and started. *
> 
> knowledge is power in her lifestyle choice - If she has a client that openly uses or wants to try at least she can give advise - This doesnt mean she uses AAS herself.
> 
> Just my opinion...


 Is there something wrong with your reading and comprehension skills.

There really isnt that much to learn.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Sorry for late reply to this, I don't come on here much anymore.
> 
> Im currently sorting this out over PM,


 keep us in the loop please.

Sending threatening PMS isnt sorting it.

jk


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Is there something wrong with your reading and comprehension skills.
> 
> There really isnt that much to learn.


 He's got masters mate that's how long it takes


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> Is there something wrong with your reading and comprehension skills.
> 
> There really isnt that much to learn.


 Far from it... Its called being cautious. research and making the right decision at the right time. MY reading skills had no bearing on the time frame i took before i tried AAS.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> Far from it... Its called being cautious. research and making the right decision at the right time. MY reading skills had no bearing on the time frame i took before i tried AAS.


 I would say over cautious, but thats me.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> I would say over cautious, but thats me.


 Yes that is you and your opinion banzi.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Yeah but she doesn't mention her drug intake to get there either


 like @banzi already said.. I don't give a s**t what gear she uses, my point was that DLB is very famous in the bodybuilding industry and didn't charge people to see her prep and you got a really good insight into her day to day life. She looks better than most guys I see that are on gear :whistling: she does what she has to do to look good, be it take gear or not.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> like @banzi already said.. *I don't give a s**t what gear she uses*, my point was that DLB is very famous in the bodybuilding industry and didn't charge people to see her prep and you got a really good insight into her day to day life. She looks better than most guys I see that are on gear :whistling: she does what she has to do to look good, be it take gear or not.


 If you were really interested in her prep it's sorta quite an integral part though wouldn't you say?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

2004mark said:


> If you were really interested in her prep it's sorta quite an integral part though wouldn't you say?


 why is it integral? do you take gear and automatically get huge? No.. her diet and training play a big part and that's what I am interested in seeing and reading about.. gear will just speed up the process, sure that's why most people take it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> *why is it integral*? do you take gear and automatically get huge? No.. her diet and training play a big part and that's what I am interested in seeing and reading about.. gear will *just *speed up the process, sure that's why most people take it.


 If I was trying to be polite I'd say what you are interested in and what is integral are two very different things... but I'm not, so I'll just say you don't seem to know what you're talking about on the subject.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

stephaniex said:


> why is it integral? do you take gear and automatically get huge? No.. her diet and training play a big part and that's what I am interested in seeing and reading about.. gear will just speed up the process, sure that's why most people take it.


 That's utter crap, not only does it speed it up but it also creates more growth for less user output(training), less user input(food). It also pushes the boundaries of what can be achieved.

So no, it does not just speed up the process.

If what I'm saying is not true, why do people remain on AAS?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> why is it integral? do you take gear and automatically get huge? No.. her diet and training play a big part and that's what I am interested in seeing and reading about.. gear will just speed up the process, sure that's why most people take it.


 Just to elaborate a bit here, as your post is sort of a classic example of what people in this thread are talking about.

The position you are coming from (a fairytale land where you eat spaghetti made from courgette, cook in coconut oil and drink green tea) is the EXACT reason why people profiting out of you by promoting their latest latte flavoured protein powders and pre workouts seems wrong to a lot of people... because in reality they are on more meds than Jacko was.

I don't have a problem with what they take in the slightest and I'm not knocking them (so don't get defensive). As I said it's an integral part of the sport... just like the diet and the training. But because they can't make money from promoting that aspect it gets swept under the carpet.

Meanwhile there are men and women out there with the same standpoint as you, believing with dedication, hardwork and investments in supplements these athletes promote (or following their prep programs), one day they too could look like them. Which quite frankly is utter crap... unless you introduce the 'nasty' drugs.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> like @banzi already said.. I don't give a s**t what gear she uses, my point was that DLB is very famous in the bodybuilding industry and didn't charge people to see her prep and you got a really good insight into her day to day life. She looks better than most guys I see that are on gear :whistling: she does what she has to do to look good, be it take gear or not.


 Each to their own but DLB doesn't look good imo and @Kristina is just another fake natty making money out of people who don't know the difference, she is just swindling people out of their money


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

this is expensive sport when it comes to prepping, competing etc so I am not surprised people looking for extra income. to charge £200 for 16 weeks someones log its nuts to be honest. I do pay $99 A YEAR for Nicole Wilkins blogs videos meals etc, but thats a year and shes one of the best. where there is demand there will be supply I guess


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Just to elaborate a bit here, as your post is sort of a classic example of what people in this thread are talking about.
> 
> The position you are coming from (a fairytale land where you eat spaghetti made from courgette, cook in coconut oil and drink green tea) is the EXACT reason why people profiting out of you by promoting their latest latte flavoured protein powders and pre workouts seems wrong to a lot of people... because in reality they are on more meds than Jacko was.
> 
> ...


 I am not one that believes all propaganda, didn't realise you knew me and if I was wouldn't I be buying Kristinas prep and thinking I could look like her if I followed it :/

when I used the word JUST that was blatantly the wrong word to use, I didn't mean that it's all it does, I know the pros and cons.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> I find myself wanting to believe @solidcecil is innocent in all this but I'm swaying on the side of @Tomahawk with the evidence provided.
> 
> And I'm fairly confident I speak for the majority...
> 
> Any retort Cecil?


 Ive had no PM from him, my mate is down his first months payment. He sent all his stats and answered SC's questionaire but never recieved a trainin plan or diet. Was all going well until he paid the money. Then silence

I can provide the lads bank details in a PM if you wish to resolve this @solidcecil


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Ive had no PM from him, my mate is down his first months payment. He sent all his stats and answered SC's questionaire but never recieved a trainin plan or diet. Was all going well until he paid the money. Then silence
> 
> I can provide the lads bank details in a PM if you wish to resolve this @solidcecil


 Who is your friend?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> I am not one that believes all propaganda, didn't realise you knew me and if I was wouldn't I be buying Kristinas prep and thinking I could look like her if I followed it :/
> 
> when I used the word JUST that was blatantly the wrong word to use, I didn't mean that it's all it does, *I know the pros and cons*.


 So why would you be so interested in two aspects of a prep but then not give a sh1t about the other?

"I don't give a s**t what gear she uses, my point was that DLB is very famous in the bodybuilding industry and didn't charge people to see her prep and you got a really good insight into her day to day life "

This is all very well if you just want to follow it for a bit of voyeuristic entertainment. But as I said above, if you were really interested in her prep then you'd also be interested in her ped use... which I'm guessing is completely omitted.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Ok, but you said "I don't give a s**t what gear she uses, my point was that DLB is very famous in the bodybuilding industry and didn't charge people to see her prep and you got a really good insight into her day to day life "
> 
> This is all very well if you just want to follow it for a bit of *voyeuristic* entertainment. But as I said above, if you were really interested in her prep then you'd also be interested in her ped use... which I'm guessing is completely omitted.


 You and your big words


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If Kristina is claiming natty when she's on AAS and making people believe they can achieve her look natty and then charging people for training advice then she's really just a fraud.

If that isn't the case then she's not swindling anyone.

I don't know what the truth is so I can't say if she's a fraud or not.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> If Kristina is claiming natty when she's on AAS and making people believe they can achieve her look natty and then charging people for training advice then she's really just a fraud.
> 
> If that isn't the case then she's not swindling anyone.
> 
> I don't know what the truth is so I can't say if she's a fraud or not.


 You could level the fraud label at virtually every other sponsored/endorsed bodybuilder though couldn't you if they didn't disclose ped use? Nothing new.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

essexboy said:


> The whole bodybuilding industry has been built on Fraud since Dan Lurie first peddled protein supplements to gullable trainees, in the hope it might help them achieve the physiques of Clancy Ross and Vince Gironda.
> 
> Here we are 60 years later, and the perfect marketing of unattainable expectations, is in the exact same place.Then again, why change what is a perfect strategy?
> 
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Who is your friend?


 f**k me, how many more people have you swindled?

You cant remember their fu**ing names.

Jeez mate this isnt looking good at all


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> f**k me, how many more people have you swindled?
> 
> You cant remember their fu**ing names.
> 
> Jeez mate this isnt looking good at all


 What is it with coaching and fraud? how many similar incidents has there been over the years on UK-M...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> What is it with coaching and fraud? how many similar incidents has there been over the years on UK-M...


 thats why I do all mine for free, FFS its so simple its not even funny.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/243097-bodybuilding-for-dummies/?do=embed


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

banzi said:


> f**k it, Im in
> 
> View attachment 125556


 Except you're not an athlete


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Except you're not an athlete


 My partner may disagree with you on that score


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Each to their own but DLB doesn't look good imo and @Kristina is just another fake natty making money out of people who don't know the difference, she is just swindling people out of their money


 Lol......just say it god damn it no pussy footing about.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

banzi said:


> f**k me, how many more people have you swindled?
> 
> You cant remember their fu**ing names.
> 
> Jeez mate this isnt looking good at all


 Im honest.So The idea of not fulfilling any obligations I might have, I wouldnt consider.However, even if I was going to swindle someone,I definitely wouldnt be doing it on a site, where I could be easily traced.Id at least like to leave a continent in the way, as a barrier to a potential midnight visit.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

essexboy said:


> *Im **honest*.So The idea of not fulfilling any obligations I might have, I wouldnt consider.*However, even if I was going to swindle someone,*I definately wouldnt be doing it on a site, where I could be easily traced.Id at least like to leave a continent as a barrier to a potential midnight visit.


 those two statements should never appear in the same sentence if you were genuinely honest.

just sayin.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

banzi said:


> My partner may disagree with you on that score


 Ahh sausage jockey then... Nice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> f**k me, how many more people have you swindled?
> 
> You cant remember their fu**ing names.
> 
> Jeez mate this isnt looking good at all


 Lol oh leave him alone...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

banzi said:


> those two statement should never appear in the same sentence if you were genuinely honest.
> 
> just sayin.


 Strangely enough,My business involves high value sales across the world.My business is well documented, and therefore many buyers, mainly in Asia, feel secure when they wire me 5 figure sums.However, I do understand your remark.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Strangely enough,My business involves high value sales across the world.My business is well documented, and therefore many buyers, mainly in Asia, feel secure when they wire me 5 figure sums.However, I do understand your remark.


 Also starting a sentence with the term, "to be honest" should always raise alarm bells, its like if they dont say it they are not being genuine.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Strangely enough,My business involves high value sales across the world.My business is well documented, and therefore many buyers, mainly in Asia, feel secure when they wire me 5 figure sums.However, I do understand your remark.


 what do you do?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

banzi said:


> Also starting a sentence with the term, "to be honest" should always raise alarm bells, its like if they dont say it they are not being genuine.


 To be honest,I make you right.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> what do you do?


 I sell high end hi-fi, and restore old Porsches.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I was just thinking this is the best thread on here in ages.

Then I remembered the ass thread


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

jake87 said:


> I was just thinking this is the best thread on here in ages.
> 
> Then I remembered the ass thread


 Both of which are secondary to BIG Daddy clown's threads.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> f**k me, how many more people have you swindled?
> 
> You cant remember their fu**ing names.
> 
> Jeez mate this isnt looking good at all


 I actually decided against posting the same.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I actually decided against posting the same.


 I can picture him checking out the name against an XL spreadsheet.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> I can picture him checking out the name against an XL spreadsheet.


 Haha.

Having been on various forums over the years of different types, it always amazes me the amount of users who it turns out have ripped off other users, especially in the 'advisory roles'.

Truth is, working a 'normal' job isn't always fun but ultimately it's the way forwards.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

banzi said:


> f**k me, how many more people have you swindled?
> 
> You cant remember their fu**ing names.
> 
> Jeez mate this isnt looking good at all


 Lol, I'm asking because he keeps just saying 'my friend' and not telling me the name of who I apparently scammed for some reason


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Lol, I'm asking because he keeps just saying 'my friend' and not telling me the name of who I apparently scammed for some reason


 Take no notice of them all...if u ripped someone off pay them back ....but I love how they all attack u but on the other hand claim someone else is ripping ppl off too but that's just classed as... 'just having a go at making money' rules for one etc....anyhow I bet u wish u never started this now Cecil...look at the bother u caused!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Take no notice of them all...if u ripped someone off pay them back ....but I love how they all attack u but on the other hand claim someone else is ripping ppl off too but that's just classed as... 'just having a go at making money' rules for one etc....anyhow I bet u wish u never started this now Cecil...look at the bother u caused!!


 I know :huh:

I come on here for the first time in months and cause a riot.

Ill just stick to real life


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

dtlv said:


> At the end of the day @Kristina makes a living from training, coaching, competing etc and can't be faulted for trying to find a new avenue to increase her revenue - a bit of entrepreneurial spirit is a good thing IMO.
> 
> That said, personally I do think the pricing is too high and that the actual product offered has a pretty limited appeal as, after all, any individuals process of contest prep is going to be different to that of any other's prep, so the interest would lie only with hardcore fans and real 'prep nerds' with a lot of spare cash to throw around - and to the fitness babe online stalkers of course. UKM has seen a bunch of them over the years, and facebook is loaded with them!
> 
> I don't see any issue with Kristina testing the water with an idea like this, and I don't doubt she'd put in a good bit of work to try and make it worth reading/following, but at the same time at the price and for what it is, in all honesty I don't think this is something most people would benefit from.


 Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> That's all cool but like I said* I see no value *in it for others certainly not the value you are placing on it but that is your choice and is cool


 Don't buy it...

Simples


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I know :huh:
> 
> I come on here for the first time in months and cause a riot.
> 
> Ill just stick to real life


 so did you scam him or what? his account shows 2 payments, you're saying there was just 1. What is going on?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Yeah but she doesn't mention her drug intake to get there either


 I have dozens of people - particularly girls - who message me daily to ask me for honest advice on anything and everything. Every single person who has ever taken the time to ask me respectfully, get a very honest and helpful response from me. Rest assured, I spend a lot of time trying to give the best guidance to anyone who takes enough time to contact me for sensitive information. I have always been honest, whether here on UKM or elsewhere privately. I have nothing to hide and nothing to deny; just because I do not advertise drug use; use your common sense to realise where it would and wouldn't be appropriate. That's all I will say.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

T100 said:


> This is the issue I have, if people where open about everything involving there fitness regime then more respect to them, likes of @tinytom and @pscarb in the prep series they done, I was happy to pay that, personally I think it's wrong when people hide their drug use and sell what is essentially a fake product when using their results as proof of how great it works, fitness shows, videos, tshirts, books etc


 Read my response above. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

herc said:


> Lol I'm just stating the obvious buddy. Hats off to the ones that do openly admit to their useage. Consider other peoples personal reason as to why they cant
> 
> @DLTBB you should know as your are well known and have a sponsorships. I'm sure there are times where you had to sugar coat the truth.


 You're 100% with this approach and appreciate to hear that; it's refreshing. I can remember back when I'd been training for about 3 years and not dabbled with anything exotic shall I say and indeed no surprise people will always jump to conclusions so what you say is still relevant. However, from the very first day that I expanded on my experience level, I have never felt any reason to lie to anyone but what you can and cannot discuss (and how things are worded) plays a VERY big part in how I conduct myself, just like any other in the 'industry'.  I like to think that's one of the things I can add of value to people, particularly females who are VERY prone to being messed up. I have so many sad stories to tell of chicks who've experienced some horrendous advice and 'coaching' by others who are quite frankly irresponsible. I like to do the complete opposite as best I can.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I have dozens of people - particularly girls - who message me daily to ask me for honest advice on anything and everything. *Every single person who has ever taken the time to ask me respectfully, get a very honest and helpful response from me. *Rest assured, I spend a lot of time trying to give the best guidance to anyone who takes enough time to contact me for sensitive information. I have always been honest, whether here on UKM or elsewhere privately. I have nothing to hide and nothing to deny; just because I do not advertise drug use; use your common sense to realise where it would and wouldn't be appropriate. That's all I will say.


 with the greatest respect, what , (if any) peds did you use for you last contest prep?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> with the greatest respect, what , (if any) peds did you use for you last contest prep?


 Don't be silly. If you want to discuss anything with me, feel free to send me an email.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Don't be silly. If you want to discuss anything with me, feel free to send me an email.


 how much is it?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> so did you scam him or what? his account shows 2 payments, you're saying there was just 1. What is going on?


 No I definitely do not mate.

As said this is being resolved between me and him.

No need for people keep sticking their nose in


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> how much is it?


 As much as you can afford mate.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> how much is it?


 Lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> As much as you can afford mate.


 why would you think sending it in an e-mail is any less likely to bite you on the arse as to posting it on the forum?

and its likely more than I can afford


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> No I definitely do not mate.
> 
> As said this is being resolved between me and him.
> 
> No need for people keep sticking their nose in


 translated as "I have apologised and sent him a cheque for £60"


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> *how much is it?*


 thats funny as fck mate, have your first ever like off me


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> No I definitely do not mate.
> 
> As said this is being resolved between me and him.
> 
> No need for people keep sticking their nose in


 I should think it is being resolved


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think if people were sponsored etc they'd understand the being open and honest about drug use.

When my gym wanted me to do interviews I was fully prepared to go fake natty status.

Seeing as my sponsor Lidl dropped me cos I got caught buying cheesecake in Tesco I can now admit I'm not natty.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I think if people were sponsored etc they'd understand the being open and honest about drug use.
> 
> When my gym wanted me to do interviews I was fully prepared to go fake natty status.
> 
> Seeing as my sponsor Lidl dropped me cos I got caught buying cheesecake in Tesco I can now admit I'm not natty.


 Have you shagged that cat yet to show it who's boss?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Have you shagged that cat yet to show it who's boss?


 No.....tried to but he had a 'headache'

That ol chestnut eh


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> I should think it is being resolved


 Thanks for that


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I should think it is being resolved


 Behind the scenes via PM to hide any guilt.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@Kristina Always been a big fan. Good on ya. :thumbup1:

Any chance as a mod you could enable the signature function for me. 

I want a "Natty Steve O's Building Muscle The Natural Way" signature.

I have not decided on a price for the info yet :lol: ... Any suggestions ? LOL Just messin x

Serious about the sig function though


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> No I definitely do not mate.
> 
> As said this is being resolved between me and him.
> 
> No need for people keep sticking their nose in


 I'm not entirely convinced yet that it's being resolved? So far, you've only said "let me have a double check through my emails as to what happened"

This reminds me of last time I confronted you on here and you said "sorry mate i lost my phone, PM me, I'll get back to you", and then you proceeded to ignore PM's.

It looks to me like you're trying, once again, to divert people's attention away from the matter while you make some excuses and then disappear.

And I disagree that people don't need to stick their nose in. If nobody said anything you'd probably still be taking on new "clients" from here.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I'm not entirely convinced yet that it's being resolved? So far, you've only said "let me have a double check through my emails as to what happened"
> 
> This reminds me of last time I confronted you on here and you said "sorry mate i lost my phone, PM me, I'll get back to you", and then you proceeded to ignore PM's.
> 
> It looks to me like you're trying, once again, to divert people's attention away from the matter while you make some excuses and then disappear.


 hes in a meeting with @Kristina to plan a strategy.

After all he did come here and spam her stuff for her.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a tad late but i'm here now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> @Kristina Always been a big fan. Good on ya. :thumbup1:
> 
> Any chance as a mod you could enable the signature function for me.
> 
> ...


 Haha thanks, appreciate it! 

I'm pretty sure the sig is only available for mods, let me just check,

Edit:

Yep, Lorian mentioned:

Advertisers, Reps and Mods have the ability to add sigs.
The plan is also to offer sigs for Platinum & Gold members in the future.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Haha thanks, appreciate it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the sig is only available for mods, let me just check,
> 
> ...


 A mod that does fvck all modding but still gets free advertising space. Sweet deal.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> A mod that does fvck all modding but still gets free advertising space. Sweet deal.


 LOL


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Kristina said:


> I have dozens of people - particularly girls - who message me daily to ask me for honest advice on anything and everything. Every single person who has ever taken the time to ask me respectfully, get a very honest and helpful response from me. Rest assured, I spend a lot of time trying to give the best guidance to anyone who takes enough time to contact me for sensitive information. I have always been honest, whether here on UKM or elsewhere privately. I have nothing to hide and nothing to deny; just because I do not advertise drug use; use your common sense to realise where it would and wouldn't be appropriate. That's all I will say.


 So you're being a fraud to con people out of money.

Well you sound great.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> So you're being a fraud to con people out of money.
> 
> Well you sound great.


 No idea how you came to that conclusion but in all honesty it really doesn't matter to me... cheers. :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I think it's threads like this that disuade people who are genuinely successful from joining or sticking around on this forum, and we are worse off for it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Haha thanks, appreciate it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the sig is only available for mods, let me just check,
> 
> ...


 I NEEDS sig, I really shouldn't have to have my own T3 FAQ bookmarked just so I can copy-paste it whenever questions are asked about T3 :lol:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> A mod that does fvck all modding but still gets free advertising space. Sweet deal.


 Truth, lol.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

well 1 thing ive learnt from this thread is that i now longer want to be paid in jaffa cakes and quavers -which has been my standard currency for the last 3 yrs , anyone who tags me into a thread with a question its going to cost £1k for a fully comprehensive answer , £500 for a yes/no /maybe /dont be a fu**ing idiot and £200 to follow any of my threads (note that when i post in the thread you will get a personal notification email ).

* all sales are final and if you kick the bucket from any of my advise its your own fault for not double checking on google


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Kristina said:


> No idea how you came to that conclusion but in all honesty it really doesn't matter to me... cheers. :lol:


 Well, you're telling people one thing and doing another. Obviously it doesn't matter to you because you've no morals and clearly don't care about taking the piss out of people.

:thumbup1:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Why's everyone give this girl so much stick? :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sean91 said:


> Why's everyone give this girl so much stick? :confused1:


 Haters gon hate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

EpicSquats said:


> A mod that does fvck all modding but still gets free advertising space. Sweet deal.





Varg said:


> Truth, lol.


 @Kristina contributes to the Modding of the forum as part of the team so like any of us benefits from the perks of Modding a forum for free.......


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Haters gon hate


 Lovers gonna love. PM me big boy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ultrasonic said:


> I think it's threads like this that disuade people who are genuinely successful from joining or sticking around on this forum, and we are worse off for it as far as I'm concerned.


 Totally agree it is one thing to express an opinion on something in a respectful way and another to just slate someone..........it seems some on the forum think they are whiter than white and feel the need to pass judgement and insult it's a shame this could not of remained civil and was spoilt by a few people and also being used to slate other members who offer coaching.........thread locked


----------

